# Reliable economical mid-size car



## Teatime (15 May 2012)

My wife is changing car (2001 Seat Ibiza). She wants another mid-size car that is safe, reliable and economical. I am thinking 2008+ models to avail of cheaper tax.

Any recommendations for make/model of 2008+ mod-size cars?


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 May 2012)

The main cost of running a car is the depreciation not the tax. So its a false economy to change for tax alone. Obviously you have other reasons, but people could advise you better if you gave those other requirements.


----------



## mandelbrot (15 May 2012)

AlbacoreA said:


> The main cost of running a car is the depreciation not the tax. So its a false economy to change for tax alone. Obviously you have other reasons, but people could advise you better if you gave those other requirements.


 
I think you're misunderstanding the OP there - they're changing up in the years anyway, so if you're going to '06 (for example) then you may as well go to '08, seeing as you're talking about a car that's already depreciated by >50% anyway...

I'd guess that the OP wants a nice reliable car that will keep chugging away reliably for 5/6 years, like the Ibiza may have done for them. If so OP I'd say go for a Mazda 3 or a Skoda Fabia, both very good for reliability.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 May 2012)

They said specifically they were changing for the tax. 

Also they've given us no information. Are they doing 5k a year or 50k a year.


----------



## mandelbrot (15 May 2012)

AlbacoreA said:


> They said specifically they were changing for the tax.
> 
> Also they've given us no information. Are they doing 5k a year or 50k a year.


 
You must be kidding - read the first sentence: "My wife is changing car". That is a fact. The OP then says that he reckons she should go for 2008+ to avail of the cheaper tax. It's not him who's changing car, it's his wife. We don't know what she thinks / wants. But we know that she IS changing car, tax rates notwithstanding.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 May 2012)

Well do you think they should go for petrol or diesel for example? Considering...

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/huge-hike-in-road-tax-as-motor-cash-dries-up-3039261.html


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 May 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> Mazda 3 or a Skoda Fabia, both very good for reliability.



Mazda 2 would be sufficient IMHO.  We have 3 for family use and 2 for economical runaround.


----------



## Teatime (15 May 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> I think you're misunderstanding the OP there - they're changing up in the years anyway, so if you're going to '06 (for example) then you may as well go to '08, seeing as you're talking about a car that's already depreciated by >50% anyway...
> 
> I'd guess that the OP wants a nice reliable car that will keep chugging away reliably for 5/6 years, like the Ibiza may have done for them. If so OP I'd say go for a Mazda 3 or a Skoda Fabia, both very good for reliability.


 
You're exactly right. The Seat is on its last legs and we just want another reliable/economical car. We have an Octavia Diesel too and its a fantastic car. Would prefer a diesel again - will have a look at the Fabia - dont see too many of them about though. About 10,000 miles per year.


----------



## mark1 (15 May 2012)

Won't give you an opinion on the car as I'm not too familiar with cars in that bracket, I will say if you go for a 08 make sure it's post June as that's when the tax bands changed, a work colleague just changed his and didn't realise it themselves so he is still paying the old rates.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 May 2012)

Out of curiosity what mileage is on the Seat?


----------



## Teatime (15 May 2012)

AlbacoreA said:


> Out of curiosity what mileage is on the Seat?


 
120,000 miles. I think the clutch is about to go.


----------



## Teatime (15 May 2012)

mark1 said:


> I will say if you go for a 08 make sure it's post June as that's when the tax bands changed, a work colleague just changed his and didn't realise it themselves so he is still paying the old rates.


 
Wow, I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## WindUp (15 May 2012)

mark1 said:


> Won't give you an opinion on the car as I'm not too familiar with cars in that bracket, I will say if you go for a 08 make sure it's post June as that's when the tax bands changed, a work colleague just changed his and didn't realise it themselves so he is still paying the old rates.



this isn't correct

2008 cars registered before june  should be at which ever rate is lower! 

http://www.environ.ie/en/LocalGovernment/MotorTax/MotorTaxRates/MotorTaxRatesbasedonCO2Emissions/


----------



## Purple (17 May 2012)

VW Polo or Golf or Ford Fiesta or Focus diesel. VW have a better brand image, Ford are better to drive and cheaper to service and run.  
I did 260 miles in a new Polo diesel in Scotland last week (hire car) and it cost £21 to fill it back up when I was returning it.
My own car was in for a service this week and I was given a new 1.6L Mondeo diesel. I was getting over 60 mpg and it was a truly magnificent car in every respect. I would have said it was at least a 2 litre engine going by the power. As far as I know the Focus has the same engine.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 May 2012)

Purple said:


> VW Polo or Golf or Ford Fiesta or Focus diesel. VW have a better brand image, Ford are better to drive and cheaper to service and run.
> I did 260 miles in a new Polo diesel in Scotland last week (hire car) and it cost £21 to fill it back up when I was returning it.
> My own car was in for a service this week and I was given a new 1.6L Mondeo diesel. I was getting over 60 mpg and it was a truly magnificent car in every respect. I would have said it was at least a 2 litre engine going by the power. As far as I know the Focus has the same engine.



+1 Purple. Proud new owner of a Mondeo here and I can honestly say it is the best car I've ever driven. Now it's nowhere near 60mpg for me (getting 48mpg) but it's a 2.0L, but for pure enjoyment it is fantastic. It's probably a bit more than the OP is looking for but completely agree on the Fords, I've owned 4 Fords in the past 12 years and loved every one of them. Teatime what is your budget?


----------



## Purple (17 May 2012)

Ceist Beag said:


> +1 Purple. Proud new owner of a Mondeo here and I can honestly say it is the best car I've ever driven. Now it's nowhere near 60mpg for me (getting 48mpg) but it's a 2.0L, but for pure enjoyment it is fantastic.



Yea, I've been seriously impressed with Ford for the last few years.
The reason I bought the car I have now is that it has such a heavy Ford influence (though it's a  Indian car made in England).


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 May 2012)

Purple said:


> VW Polo or Golf or Ford Fiesta or Focus diesel.


+1. If you like Volkswagen, you might also consider the Skoda Octavia, pretty much the same car for a lot less money, and the newer mark II (post-2005) model actually comes out ahead of the Volkswagen in safety ratings. Diesel ftw.


----------



## Teatime (17 May 2012)

Ceist Beag said:


> Teatime what is your budget?



8-10k


----------



## Teatime (17 May 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> +1. If you like Volkswagen, you might also consider the Skoda Octavia, pretty much the same car for a lot less money, and the newer mark II (post-2005) model actually comes out ahead of the Volkswagen in safety ratings. Diesel ftw.



Already have an Octavia. The Mondeo is a bit big and Polo a bit small - will look at a few Focus diesels though.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 May 2012)

Teatime said:


> 8-10k



Should be possible to get a decent 09 Focus for the top end of that budget, or an 08 at the lower end. There are a couple of Carzone at the minute, [broken link removed] or [broken link removed]
Plenty of room for haggling in the current climate if you're paying with cash.


----------



## Teatime (17 May 2012)

Ceist Beag said:


> Should be possible to get a decent 09 Focus for the top end of that budget, or an 08 at the lower end. There are a couple of Carzone at the minute, [broken link removed] or [broken link removed]
> Plenty of room for haggling in the current climate if you're paying with cash.



Thanks - I see a lot of cars on Carzone with UK plates - is that ever a concern?

A friend of mine did advise me to find a dealer that will source/order a specific car for you in the UK.


----------



## Purple (17 May 2012)

The new Polo is quite a bit bigger than the old one. I was surprised.


----------



## mandelbrot (17 May 2012)

Teatime said:


> Already have an Octavia. The Mondeo is a bit big and Polo a bit small - will look at a few Focus diesels though.



Are you sure a diesel is a good idea for a car doing such low mileage?

Modern diesel cars with diesel particulate filters aren't really suited to short-hop driving where the engine doesn't properly get up to temperature and into a cruising mode... http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056088431

So for the mileage you're talking about a petrol might fit the bill better, and more economically in the long run.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 May 2012)

Teatime said:


> Thanks - I see a lot of cars on Carzone with UK plates - is that ever a concern?
> 
> A friend of mine did advise me to find a dealer that will source/order a specific car for you in the UK.


I've done this twice Teatime (once directly myself and once via a dealer). If you go with a SIMI registered dealer and get a 12 month warranty with the car I wouldn't have any real concern. That said with the way the exchange rate is going I think there is less value to be got from importing from the UK these days so it's not such a great option anymore for good value. You can always check the history of UK registered cars via the likes of cartell as well.


----------



## fear peile (17 May 2012)

I was out with 4 self employed mechanics recently and discussion came up about what was most reliable family sized car. All 4 of them voted for a 1.6 Focus diesel. I am told though, that you would need to be clocking 25k + miles/yr to make cost of purchasing a diesel economical.
Just a note that my vote was a Toyota corrolla, We had one for 13 yrs with hassle free driving


----------



## Teatime (18 May 2012)

fear peile said:


> All 4 of them voted for a 1.6 Focus diesel. I am told though, that you would need to be clocking 25k + miles/yr to make cost of purchasing a diesel economical.



25,000+ miles a year? Is that true?


----------



## mandelbrot (18 May 2012)

Teatime said:


> 25,000+ miles a year? Is that true?


 
Well the cost of buying a diesel is higher than the cost of the petrol version of the same model. The economy is achieved through greater MPG. So if you're not doing a lot of mileage then you've got a lot less fuel to be saving money on, and it will take you a lot longer to recover the extra money you've forked out up front... (and a large part of the economy is from driving the engine at cruising speed 80-120 kmph, rather than in urban traffic conditions).


----------



## bigjoe_dub (18 May 2012)

My father is a retired mechanic.  he told me the other day that the brand of car with the highest success rate in passing NCT's is suzuki.  Not sure where he got this nugget of info from. 

for what its worth he drives a Honda civic 2001 and I a Honda accord 2001.  very little trouble with both.  still going sting touch wood.


----------



## Ceist Beag (18 May 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> Well the cost of buying a diesel is higher than the cost of the petrol version of the same model. The economy is achieved through greater MPG. So if you're not doing a lot of mileage then you've got a lot less fuel to be saving money on, and it will take you a lot longer to recover the extra money you've forked out up front... (and a large part of the economy is from driving the engine at cruising speed 80-120 kmph, rather than in urban traffic conditions).



That doesn't factor in the resale value of a diesel over a petrol, plus a diesel will last much longer than a petrol (if you are looking to hold onto it for a long time).


----------

